# [SOLVED] &quot;The subsystem needed to support the image type is not present&quot;.



## o1217 (Jun 20, 2014)

*[SOLVED] &quot;The subsystem needed to support the image type is not present&quot;.*

Need help fixing Windows 7 Home Premium can't run any programs and no internet connection. Ran sfc /scannow, chkdsk /r /f and still get the same subsystem message

Trying to avoid Repair Install, Thanks in advance.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: "The subsystem needed to support the image type is not present".*

This solution is for Server 2008 but should work for Windows 7 too: Message "Subsystem needed to support the image type is not present" error when installing or running applications on Windows Server 2008 R2 Core


----------



## o1217 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "The subsystem needed to support the image type is not present".*

Thanks I'll check your post.


----------



## o1217 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "The subsystem needed to support the image type is not present".*

That post didn't help problem unsolved.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: "The subsystem needed to support the image type is not present".*

Enable the Hidden Administrator account. Log out of your user profile and log in as the *Administrator*. See if you continue to get the error message, if not, then go to Control Panel/User Accounts and create a new user with Admin rights and copy your files over to the new user account. Fix a corrupted user profile - Windows Help


----------



## o1217 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "The subsystem needed to support the image type is not present".*

Thanks I'll try this and post the results.


----------



## o1217 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "The subsystem needed to support the image type is not present".*

Safe mode or normal boot?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: "The subsystem needed to support the image type is not present".*



> Fix a corrupted user profile - Windows Help


Enable the Hidden Administrator account, and log into in as Administrator in a Normal boot. If that works then your profile has become corrupted, follow the instructions in the Quote above for creating a new user profile and copying your files over.


----------



## o1217 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "The subsystem needed to support the image type is not present".*

Some programs worked but won't let me create new user account.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: "The subsystem needed to support the image type is not present".*

Are you logged in as the Hidden Administrator? 
Go to Start/Search and type *CMD*, right click the *CMD* results and* Run As Administrator *in the Elevated _Command Prompt_ type *SFC /scannow *and press enter. This should replace any missing system files.


----------



## o1217 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "The subsystem needed to support the image type is not present".*

Ran sfc /scannow some files are corrupt. Still the same error message. But. when I ran Windows Media Player it was updating.


----------



## o1217 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "The subsystem needed to support the image type is not present".*

Is There any other fix for this problem?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: "The subsystem needed to support the image type is not present".*

Hi o1217 

lets see what files SFC are saying are corrupt

*Export CBS folder*


Right click on the







button
Click on *File Explorer*
Double-click on the *C: drive*, under the *Hard Disk Drives* category, and then scroll down to, and double click on the *Windows* folder.
Find and double click on the *Logs* folder.
Right-click on the *CBS *folder, and select *Copy*.
Go back to your *Desktop*, right-click on it, and select *Paste*. You should now see a copy of the CBS folder appear on your Desktop called *CBS*.
Right-click on this new folder, and navigate through *Send to*, and select *Compressed (zipped) folder*.
A new file, also called *CBS *(CBS.zip), but this time with a different icon, will be created.
Attach this to your next post please. 
 Please Note:: if the file is too big to upload to you next please post please upload via Dropbox or ge.tt


----------



## o1217 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "The subsystem needed to support the image type is not present".*



o1217 said:


> Is There any other fix for this problem?


----------



## o1217 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "The subsystem needed to support the image type is not present".*



Go The Power said:


> Hi o1217
> 
> lets see what files SFC are saying are corrupt
> 
> ...



Here is the CBS log. Thanks


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: "The subsystem needed to support the image type is not present".*

There are a quite a free corruptions here


```
2014-07-22 12:05:15, Info                  CSI    00000378 [SR] Repair complete
2014-07-22 12:05:15, Info                  CSI    00000379 [SR] Committing transaction
2014-07-22 12:05:15, Info                  CSI    0000037a [SR] Cannot commit interactively, there are boot critical components being repaired
2014-07-22 12:05:15, Info                  CSI    0000037b [SR] Repairing 13 (0x000000000000000d) components
2014-07-22 12:05:15, Info                  CSI    0000037c [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-07-22 12:05:15, Info                  CSI    0000037d [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:24{12}]"diskcopy.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-diskcopy, Version = 6.1.7600.16385, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, file is missing
2014-07-22 12:05:15, Info                  CSI    0000037e [SR] Cannot verify component files for Microsoft-Windows-MediaPlayer-DRM, Version = 6.1.7601.17514, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral, manifest is damaged (FALSE)
2014-07-22 12:05:16, Info                  CSI    0000037f [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:30{15}]"NlsData0013.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-NaturalLanguage6, Version = 6.1.7601.17514, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, file is missing
2014-07-22 12:05:16, Info                  CSI    00000380 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:38{19}]"NlsLexicons000a.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-NaturalLanguage6, Version = 6.1.7601.17514, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, file is missing
2014-07-22 12:05:17, Info                  CSI    00000381 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:38{19}]"NlsLexicons0007.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-NaturalLanguage6, Version = 6.1.7601.17514, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, file is missing
2014-07-22 12:05:17, Info                  CSI    00000382 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:38{19}]"NlsLexicons0001.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-NaturalLanguage6, Version = 6.1.7601.17514, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, file is missing
2014-07-22 12:05:17, Info                  CSI    00000383 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:44{22}]"Windows PowerShell.lnk" of Microsoft-Windows-PowerShell, Version = 6.1.7601.17514, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, file is missing
2014-07-22 12:05:17, Info                  CSI    00000384 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:56{28}]"Windows PowerShell (x86).lnk" of Microsoft-Windows-PowerShell, Version = 6.1.7601.17514, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, file is missing
2014-07-22 12:05:17, Info                  CSI    00000385 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:60{30}]"Windows PowerShell Modules.lnk" of Microsoft-Windows-PowerShell, Version = 6.1.7601.17514, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, file is missing
2014-07-22 12:05:17, Info                  CSI    00000386 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:24{12}]"nsiproxy.sys" of Microsoft-Windows-UserModeNSI, Version = 6.1.7600.16385, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, file is missing
2014-07-22 12:05:17, Info                  CSI    00000387 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:18{9}]"dfdll.dll" of NetFx-DFDLL_DLL, Version = 6.1.7600.16385, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope neutral, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:b03f5f7f11d50a3a}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, file is missing
2014-07-22 12:05:17, Info                  CSI    00000388 [SR] Cannot verify component files for Microsoft-Windows-MediaPlayer-DRM, Version = 6.1.7601.17514, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_IA32_ON_WIN64 (10), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral, manifest is damaged (FALSE)
2014-07-22 12:05:17, Info                  CSI    00000389 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:18{9}]"ntdll.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-Ntdll, Version = 6.1.7601.17725, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_IA32_ON_WIN64 (10), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, file is missing
2014-07-22 12:05:17, Info                  CSI    0000038a [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:24{12}]"diskcopy.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-diskcopy, Version = 6.1.7600.16385, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_INTEL (0), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, file is missing
2014-07-22 12:05:18, Info                  CSI    0000038b [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:30{15}]"NlsData0013.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-NaturalLanguage6, Version = 6.1.7601.17514, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_INTEL (0), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, file is missing
2014-07-22 12:05:19, Info                  CSI    0000038c [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:38{19}]"NlsLexicons000a.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-NaturalLanguage6, Version = 6.1.7601.17514, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_INTEL (0), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, file is missing
2014-07-22 12:05:19, Info                  CSI    0000038d [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:38{19}]"NlsLexicons0007.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-NaturalLanguage6, Version = 6.1.7601.17514, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_INTEL (0), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, file is missing
2014-07-22 12:05:19, Info                  CSI    0000038e [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:38{19}]"NlsLexicons0001.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-NaturalLanguage6, Version = 6.1.7601.17514, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_INTEL (0), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, file is missing
2014-07-22 12:05:20, Info                  CSI    0000038f [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:20{10}]"msxml4.dll" of Microsoft.MSXML2, Version = 4.20.9870.0, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_INTEL (0), Culture neutral, VersionScope neutral, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:6bd6b9abf345378f}, Type = [l:10{5}]"win32", TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, file is missing
2014-07-22 12:05:20, Info                  CSI    00000390 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:22{11}]"xmllite.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-XmlLite, Version = 6.1.7601.17633, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_INTEL (0), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, file is missing
2014-07-22 12:05:20, Info                  CSI    00000391 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:18{9}]"dfdll.dll" of NetFx-DFDLL_DLL, Version = 6.1.7600.16385, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_INTEL (0), Culture neutral, VersionScope neutral, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:b03f5f7f11d50a3a}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, file is missing
2014-07-22 12:05:20, Info                  CSI    00000392 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:24{12}]"diskcopy.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-diskcopy, Version = 6.1.7600.16385, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_INTEL (0), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, file is missing
2014-07-22 12:05:20, Info                  CSI    00000393 [SR] This component was referenced by [l:202{101}]"Microsoft-Windows-Foundation-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.1.7601.17514.WindowsFoundationDelivery"
2014-07-22 12:05:20, Info                  CSI    00000394 [SR] Could not reproject corrupted file [ml:48{24},l:46{23}]"\??\C:\Windows\SysWOW64"\[l:24{12}]"diskcopy.dll"; source file in store is also corrupted
2014-07-22 12:05:20, Info                  CSI    00000395 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:24{12}]"diskcopy.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-diskcopy, Version = 6.1.7600.16385, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, file is missing
2014-07-22 12:05:20, Info                  CSI    00000396 [SR] This component was referenced by [l:202{101}]"Microsoft-Windows-Foundation-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.1.7601.17514.WindowsFoundationDelivery"
2014-07-22 12:05:20, Info                  CSI    00000397 [SR] Could not reproject corrupted file [ml:520{260},l:46{23}]"\??\C:\Windows\System32"\[l:24{12}]"diskcopy.dll"; source file in store is also corrupted
2014-07-22 12:05:20, Info                  CSI    00000398 [SR] Unable to repair \SystemRoot\WinSxS\Manifests\\[l:24{12}]"nsiproxy.sys"
2014-07-22 12:05:20, Info                  CSI    00000399 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:24{12}]"nsiproxy.sys" of Microsoft-Windows-UserModeNSI, Version = 6.1.7600.16385, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, file is missing
2014-07-22 12:05:20, Info                  CSI    0000039a [SR] This component was referenced by [l:202{101}]"Microsoft-Windows-Foundation-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.1.7601.17514.WindowsFoundationDelivery"
2014-07-22 12:05:20, Info                  CSI    0000039b [SR] Could not reproject corrupted file [ml:520{260},l:62{31}]"\??\C:\Windows\System32\drivers"\[l:24{12}]"nsiproxy.sys"; source file in store is also corrupted
2014-07-22 12:05:20, Info                  CSI    0000039c [SR] Unable to repair \SystemRoot\WinSxS\Manifests\\[l:18{9}]"ntdll.dll"
2014-07-22 12:05:20, Info                  CSI    0000039d [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:18{9}]"ntdll.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-Ntdll, Version = 6.1.7601.17725, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_IA32_ON_WIN64 (10), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, file is missing
2014-07-22 12:05:20, Info                  CSI    0000039e [SR] This component was referenced by [l:154{77}]"Package_2_for_KB2644615~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.1.1.0.2644615-5_neutral_GDR"
2014-07-22 12:05:20, Info                  CSI    0000039f [SR] Could not reproject corrupted file [ml:48{24},l:46{23}]"\??\C:\Windows\SysWOW64"\[l:18{9}]"ntdll.dll"; source file in store is also corrupted
2014-07-22 12:05:20, Info                  CSI    000003a0 [SR] Unable to repair \SystemRoot\WinSxS\Manifests\\[l:22{11}]"xmllite.dll"
2014-07-22 12:05:20, Info                  CSI    000003a1 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:22{11}]"xmllite.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-XmlLite, Version = 6.1.7601.17633, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_INTEL (0), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, file is missing
2014-07-22 12:05:20, Info                  CSI    000003a2 [SR] This component was referenced by [l:154{77}]"Package_2_for_KB2563227~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.1.1.0.2563227-5_neutral_GDR"
2014-07-22 12:05:20, Info                  CSI    000003a3 [SR] Could not reproject corrupted file [ml:48{24},l:46{23}]"\??\C:\Windows\SysWOW64"\[l:22{11}]"xmllite.dll"; source file in store is also corrupted
2014-07-22 12:05:20, Info                  CSI    000003a4 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:18{9}]"dfdll.dll" of NetFx-DFDLL_DLL, Version = 6.1.7600.16385, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope neutral, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:b03f5f7f11d50a3a}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, file is missing
2014-07-22 12:05:20, Info                  CSI    000003a5 [SR] This component was referenced by [l:202{101}]"Microsoft-Windows-Foundation-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.1.7601.17514.WindowsFoundationDelivery"
2014-07-22 12:05:20, Info                  CSI    000003a6 [SR] Could not reproject corrupted file [ml:520{260},l:102{51}]"\??\C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727"\[l:18{9}]"dfdll.dll"; source file in store is also corrupted
2014-07-22 12:05:21, Info                  CSI    000003a7 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:30{15}]"NlsData0013.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-NaturalLanguage6, Version = 6.1.7601.17514, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_INTEL (0), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, file is missing
2014-07-22 12:05:21, Info                  CSI    000003a8 [SR] This component was referenced by [l:202{101}]"Microsoft-Windows-Foundation-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.1.7601.17514.WindowsFoundationDelivery"
2014-07-22 12:05:21, Info                  CSI    000003a9 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:38{19}]"NlsLexicons000a.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-NaturalLanguage6, Version = 6.1.7601.17514, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_INTEL (0), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, file is missing
2014-07-22 12:05:21, Info                  CSI    000003aa [SR] This component was referenced by [l:202{101}]"Microsoft-Windows-Foundation-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.1.7601.17514.WindowsFoundationDelivery"
2014-07-22 12:05:22, Info                  CSI    000003ab [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:38{19}]"NlsLexicons0007.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-NaturalLanguage6, Version = 6.1.7601.17514, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_INTEL (0), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, file is missing
2014-07-22 12:05:22, Info                  CSI    000003ac [SR] This component was referenced by [l:202{101}]"Microsoft-Windows-Foundation-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.1.7601.17514.WindowsFoundationDelivery"
2014-07-22 12:05:22, Info                  CSI    000003ad [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:38{19}]"NlsLexicons0001.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-NaturalLanguage6, Version = 6.1.7601.17514, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_INTEL (0), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, file is missing
2014-07-22 12:05:22, Info                  CSI    000003ae [SR] This component was referenced by [l:202{101}]"Microsoft-Windows-Foundation-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.1.7601.17514.WindowsFoundationDelivery"
2014-07-22 12:05:23, Info                  CSI    000003af [SR] Could not reproject corrupted file [ml:48{24},l:46{23}]"\??\C:\Windows\SysWOW64"\[l:30{15}]"NlsData0013.dll"; source file in store is also corrupted
2014-07-22 12:05:24, Info                  CSI    000003b0 [SR] Could not reproject corrupted file [ml:48{24},l:46{23}]"\??\C:\Windows\SysWOW64"\[l:38{19}]"NlsLexicons000a.dll"; source file in store is also corrupted
2014-07-22 12:05:24, Info                  CSI    000003b1 [SR] Could not reproject corrupted file [ml:48{24},l:46{23}]"\??\C:\Windows\SysWOW64"\[l:38{19}]"NlsLexicons0007.dll"; source file in store is also corrupted
2014-07-22 12:05:24, Info                  CSI    000003b2 [SR] Could not reproject corrupted file [ml:48{24},l:46{23}]"\??\C:\Windows\SysWOW64"\[l:38{19}]"NlsLexicons0001.dll"; source file in store is also corrupted
2014-07-22 12:05:26, Info                  CSI    000003b3 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:30{15}]"NlsData0013.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-NaturalLanguage6, Version = 6.1.7601.17514, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, file is missing
2014-07-22 12:05:26, Info                  CSI    000003b4 [SR] This component was referenced by [l:202{101}]"Microsoft-Windows-Foundation-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.1.7601.17514.WindowsFoundationDelivery"
2014-07-22 12:05:26, Info                  CSI    000003b5 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:38{19}]"NlsLexicons000a.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-NaturalLanguage6, Version = 6.1.7601.17514, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, file is missing
2014-07-22 12:05:26, Info                  CSI    000003b6 [SR] This component was referenced by [l:202{101}]"Microsoft-Windows-Foundation-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.1.7601.17514.WindowsFoundationDelivery"
2014-07-22 12:05:27, Info                  CSI    000003b7 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:38{19}]"NlsLexicons0007.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-NaturalLanguage6, Version = 6.1.7601.17514, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, file is missing
2014-07-22 12:05:27, Info                  CSI    000003b8 [SR] This component was referenced by [l:202{101}]"Microsoft-Windows-Foundation-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.1.7601.17514.WindowsFoundationDelivery"
2014-07-22 12:05:27, Info                  CSI    000003b9 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:38{19}]"NlsLexicons0001.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-NaturalLanguage6, Version = 6.1.7601.17514, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, file is missing
2014-07-22 12:05:27, Info                  CSI    000003ba [SR] This component was referenced by [l:202{101}]"Microsoft-Windows-Foundation-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.1.7601.17514.WindowsFoundationDelivery"
2014-07-22 12:05:28, Info                  CSI    000003bb [SR] Could not reproject corrupted file [ml:520{260},l:46{23}]"\??\C:\Windows\System32"\[l:30{15}]"NlsData0013.dll"; source file in store is also corrupted
2014-07-22 12:05:29, Info                  CSI    000003bc [SR] Could not reproject corrupted file [ml:520{260},l:46{23}]"\??\C:\Windows\System32"\[l:38{19}]"NlsLexicons000a.dll"; source file in store is also corrupted
2014-07-22 12:05:29, Info                  CSI    000003bd [SR] Could not reproject corrupted file [ml:520{260},l:46{23}]"\??\C:\Windows\System32"\[l:38{19}]"NlsLexicons0007.dll"; source file in store is also corrupted
2014-07-22 12:05:29, Info                  CSI    000003be [SR] Could not reproject corrupted file [ml:520{260},l:46{23}]"\??\C:\Windows\System32"\[l:38{19}]"NlsLexicons0001.dll"; source file in store is also corrupted
2014-07-22 12:05:30, Info                  CSI    000003bf [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:44{22}]"Windows PowerShell.lnk" of Microsoft-Windows-PowerShell, Version = 6.1.7601.17514, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, file is missing
2014-07-22 12:05:30, Info                  CSI    000003c0 [SR] This component was referenced by [l:242{121}]"Microsoft-Windows-Client-Features-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.1.7601.17514.Microsoft-Windows-Client-Features-Update"
2014-07-22 12:05:30, Info                  CSI    000003c1 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:56{28}]"Windows PowerShell (x86).lnk" of Microsoft-Windows-PowerShell, Version = 6.1.7601.17514, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, file is missing
2014-07-22 12:05:30, Info                  CSI    000003c2 [SR] This component was referenced by [l:242{121}]"Microsoft-Windows-Client-Features-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.1.7601.17514.Microsoft-Windows-Client-Features-Update"
2014-07-22 12:05:30, Info                  CSI    000003c3 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:60{30}]"Windows PowerShell Modules.lnk" of Microsoft-Windows-PowerShell, Version = 6.1.7601.17514, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, file is missing
2014-07-22 12:05:30, Info                  CSI    000003c4 [SR] This component was referenced by [l:242{121}]"Microsoft-Windows-Client-Features-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.1.7601.17514.Microsoft-Windows-Client-Features-Update"
2014-07-22 12:05:30, Info                  CSI    000003c5 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:18{9}]"dfdll.dll" of NetFx-DFDLL_DLL, Version = 6.1.7600.16385, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_INTEL (0), Culture neutral, VersionScope neutral, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:b03f5f7f11d50a3a}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, file is missing
2014-07-22 12:05:30, Info                  CSI    000003c6 [SR] This component was referenced by [l:202{101}]"Microsoft-Windows-Foundation-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.1.7601.17514.WindowsFoundationDelivery"
2014-07-22 12:05:30, Info                  CSI    000003c7 [SR] Could not reproject corrupted file [ml:520{260},l:98{49}]"\??\C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727"\[l:18{9}]"dfdll.dll"; source file in store is also corrupted
2014-07-22 12:05:30, Info                  CSI    000003c8 Repair results created:
```
*Download and Run SFCFix*

Please download and run SFCFix from >*Here*<


It will take about 15 minutes to process. Once the scan has completed a notepad file will launch with the results. Please copy and paste the entire contents of the results and post them back into this thread. Please put [CODE][/CODE] tags around the log to break up the text.


----------



## o1217 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "The subsystem needed to support the image type is not present".*

Okay will run SFCfix and post, Thanks.


----------



## o1217 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "The subsystem needed to support the image type is not present".*

Windows 7 wont let me run SFCfix same subsystem error, is there a workaround for this?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: "The subsystem needed to support the image type is not present".*

Did the error appear the moment SFCFix was ran? Or mid way?

Can your SFCFix inside Safe mode?


----------



## o1217 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "The subsystem needed to support the image type is not present".*

It will not let me run SFCfix, says *"The subsystem needed to support the image type is not present"

*


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: "The subsystem needed to support the image type is not present".*

I know your trying to avoid a Repair install. But its not looking goof for your system.

Right now I would suggest that a Repair install would be the best option.


----------



## o1217 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "The subsystem needed to support the image type is not present".*

The SFCfix file is read only file, not execute file.


----------



## o1217 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "The subsystem needed to support the image type is not present".*

I didn't want to do Repair Install because My external storage device is not backing up important files.


----------



## o1217 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "The subsystem needed to support the image type is not present".*

I will try DD Rescue to copy image. If I do a Repair Install will Windows 7 Home Premium work as normal? I read how some have had problems with Repair Install.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: "The subsystem needed to support the image type is not present".*

When you do a Windows 7 *Repair Install,* It installs a fresh version of Windows 7 and it takes your existing Windows installation, including your programs and files, and puts it into a file on your *C: *drive called *Windows.old.* Any programs or files that are currently working, will still work from this folder. You then can take your time to restore your files and reinstall your programs. When you are done you then can delete this folder or not. It's also best to have a backup of your personal files onto a USB HDD. But it's not necessary.


----------



## o1217 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "The subsystem needed to support the image type is not present".*

Okay thanks, I will re-post the progress.


----------



## o1217 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "The subsystem needed to support the image type is not present".*

I did a clean install, wasn't able to repair Windows 7 Home Premium. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: "The subsystem needed to support the image type is not present".*

No worries.

Sorry there was no better solution than to reinstall.


----------

